
Ask HN: How do you perform Usability testing? - shivam_009
How you perform usability testing for your web application mobile&#x2F;desktop.
Any online tool ?
Process ?
======
nekopa
In production. With paying clients.

It's the only way to be sure.

~~~
shivam_009
Any process @ pre-delivery stage ?

~~~
jermaustin1
The only 100% way to be sure is with customers. That said, UX/UI design
patterns are pretty well understood, your best bet is to hire out to a firm if
you have no UX people on staff.
[https://www.usertesting.com/plans](https://www.usertesting.com/plans)

------
Yxven
Find a newbie, stand behind them, and watch them struggle to use your program.
Don't help them at all.

------
037CvtE
dunno

~~~
shivam_009
:P

